# Pigeon and Cat



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Just thought I'd share a little video of Stuart the Pidge interacting with Dinghy the Cat.  I've had both since they were babies (raised Dinghy from one day old!), and they're great friends. They love to chase each other around the house, and Dinghy's never tried to hurt her once (of course, they are still never unsupervised together).
So here's a little sparring match over temporary ownership of the couch!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia0G_aGaQH8


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

ha ha ha, that was cool  goes into my fav videos


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

That is a good chuckle...

Pigeon was going pretty easy on the Cat too...both very light and playing...


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep- they're surprisingly very fair with each other. Though, yesterday, Dinghy was growing a bit tired of playing, and Stuart more boisterous, so Dinghy finally just sat on her. When Stuart managed to get out of that, she gave her a good wing slap to the face and marched off indignantly. And then they started playing again a few minutes later, so I guess there were no hard feelings, ha. But they are a never-ending source of amusement


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That pigeon can hold its own! Did you see how it chased that cat away! Woooo... now who's the fraidy cat?!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cute! I have a similar pair in my house, Ollie and Darby, who play tail tag on the couch; bird stalking cat. Oddly, my kitty's a calico too (a 14-year-old longhair)!


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

hahahaha  very cool, Pigeon took the victory


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZL1eiXh89s

Just thought I'd toss this here for the Pigeon-folk 
Got loads of shots of them playing in slow motion-- set to epic music makes it even better.
Stuart shows who really rules the roost towards the end.
ANYWAY.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I always hope Stuart wins. They seem to like to play with each other. As long as it's safe.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a kitty who's enjoying the chase, Dinghy is very careful with his paws.

Good kitty!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How neat! Loved the slow mo!! Stuart has the uppper - er - wing, as he can fly...beats Dinghy's leaps!

Does the dog ever get into the action? Looks like he's more of a spectator!

I have seen my black cat, Twiggy, deliberately provoke MR. Squeaks into chasing her into the bedroom. She will jump on the bed while he yells at her from the floor, since he can't fly due to half a wing amputation. Twiggy looks down and smirks until she decides to jump down and the chase is back on! 

Yep, few dull moments with fur 'n feathers around!!

Many thanks for posting, Jivu!!

Love and Hugs

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Twiggy


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Stuart nearly always wins out. If Dinghy ever gets too boisterous--she treats Stuart more like a cat than a bird-- is the time that Lennie (the dog) will intervene. He's very good about making sure that everyone plays nice


----------

